# urgent!!!!!needed help pigeon not sitting on egg



## mohanjackie (May 24, 2012)

yesterday I brought two pigeons from market ..which had already laid 1 egg......I brought it home 2 days over it is not sitting on egg.also it didn't laid another egg.I am worried....
guys wht to do help please please


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If you bought the hen on the days it was laying they will not sit, Especially if one egg was layed at the market. Throw them away, Let the birds settle and make sure you give them some good nesting materials and nesting areas and I am sure when they lay again they will sit no problem.


----------



## mohanjackie (May 24, 2012)

I will throw the egg laid in market.it laid only 1.but when does it lay another egg????
and still how many months needed to lay another 2 new pairs of eggs???


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

mohanjackie said:


> I will throw the egg laid in market.it laid only 1.but when does it lay another egg????
> and still how many months needed to lay another 2 new pairs of eggs???


A second egg can come up to 48 hrs after the first.
......If already mated ........supply nest material & bowl and nest box , they could very well lay again up to 10 days later .

always supply calcium in the form of oyster shell ( crushed ) or other form for your breeding pairs


----------



## mohanjackie (May 24, 2012)

thank you whytwings...I didn't know that I should feed calcium...I think another 5 hours to.complete 48 hours......but the girl pigeon is putting her mouth inside the male pigeon .but I don't know it is kissing or feeding..and it was again mating


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

She probably laid the other egg in the market ,when pigeons usually get moved and not settle the first day it lays egg it never sits on it it's just an instinct of the bird to know first where it rears its young if itis safe or not,that it why when you get pigeons they try to settle in your loft before they lay egg,once they know it's safe and food source is available


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mohanjackie said:


> thank you whytwings...I didn't know that I should feed calcium...I think another 5 hours to.complete 48 hours......but the girl pigeon is putting her mouth inside the male pigeon .but I don't know it is kissing or feeding..and it was again mating


The egg you have seen could be her second egg., so if she does not have a second then she must of laid her first egg before you got her. as said..after they settle in they will make a nest and lay eggs.. in the mean time If I were you I would get educated on the best care to give them BEFORE you let them raise young, and do allot of reading. If you start with heatlhy pigeons and know how to keep them that way then there is less problems and possible losses.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

mohanjackie said:


> thank you whytwings...I didn't know that I should feed calcium...I think another 5 hours to.complete 48 hours......but the girl pigeon is putting her mouth inside the male pigeon .but I don't know it is kissing or feeding..and it was again mating


your welcome , Calcium is very important , the birds require it to make good formed eggs and it can prevent egg binding , you might want to think about getting some grit too which is designed for pigeons.

good luck


----------



## mohanjackie (May 24, 2012)

Ty guys but my hen pigeon setteled and sitting on egg but cocky isn't sitting in egg .but now I am having problem the egg has a pin hole .that's very very small pin hole in it.should I throw it???


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

mohanjackie said:


> Ty guys but my hen pigeon setteled and sitting on egg but cocky isn't sitting in egg .but now I am having problem the egg has a pin hole .that's very very small pin hole in it.should I throw it???


He won't sit till the day after its laid usually, I would personally throw it to give them time to settle in.


----------

